# Block TiVo Updates, but not tv guide?



## madmunki (Aug 9, 2005)

I have two tivo boxes and really liked tivo until one of my boxes got an "update" that puts a 7 days / 24 hour restriction on ALL my recorded shows. This is total crap, and I am looking for a way to revert my TiVo to an older version of the OS. that does not cripple my TiVo box. I have another TiVo unit upstairs that doesnt have this "crippling" on it, and I am trying to find a way to block all TiVo updates in the future. Does anyone know of a way to revert my os, and to block future updates?

My next step is to put a packet logger on the network and monitor which IPs it triues to connect to. Hopefully the tv guide (from tribune) is different than the software IP address so I can firewall this address.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

add "upgradesoftware=false" to your bootpage params
(you can search for bootpage to get more detailed instructions)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It will probably break the TiVo service though, as it is expecting you to have a particular software version on the box, and might even format the data particularily.

Really, you need to find out why those flags are getting set. The TiVo software is working fine.


----------

